# Oregon Coast Scenic Railroad



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I was driving down thr Oregon coast this past week when I saw this railroad. I did not have time to stop.

Does anyone know anything about this railroad? Do the tracks just follow the coast or do they go up into the mountains?

What is the cost of a ticket?

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Google Search.

http://www.oregoncoastscenic.org/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat. I am continually amazed by the number of small 'scenic' railroads running live steam engines all over this country.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think one of their steam locos is the one that used to belong to McCloud up by Shasta.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite video from the OCRR! Hope the link works...its the mobile version.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat video.

Looks like a jungle out there.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Who inspected the ROW & track.....
..in the jungle!!

D


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

And Marty thinks he has weed problems.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, I thought it would have been a safety issue, not being able to see the rails (or what might be laying across them, like a log or abandoned car or whatever).

Neat video though!

I can picture a repurposed rotary snow plow, used as a weed-whacker!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Phew! My railroad IS prototypical!!!

Later,

K


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Lots of info and pictures on their FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/OregonCoastScenicRR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Should have run these out first...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> And Marty thinks he has weed problems.



After 3 inches of rain at Marty's last night, the weeds may take over everything.... 

That whole area really go pounded yesterday...


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...And from what I can gather the GN F7 isn't even their own loco! It got mixed up in the whole Brooklyn roundhouse issue a few years back. I beleive it belongs to mr doyle, who owns the NP PA4. e


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How old were those videos?


----------

